
Coronavirus: World in 'Uncharted Territory' - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-51712437
======
vanniv
This is such a click-baity article.

Headline quotes "uncharted territory" to be scary.

Subhead points out this is part of a quite from a doctor.

Read in to the text, and the doctor is saying we're in uncharted territory,
but really the stigma of the virus remains much worse than the actual disease.

